
Apple Canceled 'The Banker' Premiere Amid Sexual Abuse Claims - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/apple-canceled-banker-premiere-sexual-abuse-claims-real-life-subjects-son-1256695
======
ronbartler
Sexual abuse is not be condoned, the sisters made the right choice by spilling
the beans.

